# Pioneer GM-D8400M vs Arc KS1000.1 monoamps



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

These are just initial impressions... Id say that the Pioneer is a great entry level amp and does make clean power. So I upgraded to the Arc amp. 1000w vs 600w. More power is great. I am looking for a bottom end that is more musical and I got it. Basically there are no reviews of the KS1000.1 I couldnt find one, but just decided to take a chance. All I can really do is compare it to the Pioneer which I know in my setup. The Arc is a faster amp. More subtlety and much cleaner than the Pioneer. Low end is much more articulate, I was having an issue of the low end being a bit loose. Sub is the FiQ 12". So it likes more power and probably less distortion, since I can hear low notes now. The Arc gets a litttle warmer than the Pioneer. Its Class GH versus D so a tad less efficient. So the differences arent huge, not like the Pioneer sucked, but the upgrade definitely brings the music together Much more, and as for raw power... wow! Scary slam. Suffice to say so far Im pretty happy with this amp.


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

So to further improve the low end portion I had extreme revolution test the Fi Q 12 sub and he said it was underpowered and my box was a teensy too big. Now I have 1K watts and previous I had stuffed the box silly with fluff. I took it all out. I figure the subtraction of the space the sub takes up inside from the overall size should put me right in the correct area. 

So having more time to listen I'd say my SQ has improved 15% overall. Bass is tighter, has some snap, where previous it was just a thud. Multiple drum bass lines are distinct. Very nice. Though I believe the change of setup helped greatly. Extreme said he doesnt like the way the sub models, but sound is not too bad. My inhouse system is super high end and you can't really compare them.. Because we are listening in the trenches of aural warfare. Lol
Peace.


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

And thanks again Xtreme!


----------

